# Skeen 8.0 Carbon 2011 Dämpfermaße?



## Canis Lupus (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein gebrauchtes Skeen 8.0 Carbon aus 2011 gekauft, welches im Originalzustand mit einem Fox RP23 ausgestattet ist. Das Rad wurde im Laufe der Zeit allerdings mit einem anderen Dämpfer ausgestattet, der aufgrund seines Gehäuseumfangs nur "falschrum" angebaut werden kann (also mit der Kolbenstange am Oberrohr und nicht am Hinterbau), da bei richtiger Anbauweise das Gehäuse an das Oberrohr stößt und nicht montiert werden kann.
Leider kann mir Radon selbst keinerlei Auskünfte erteilen, weil das Rad zu alt sei. Finde ich, ehrlich gesagt, recht schwach, das kenne ich von anderen Herstellern besser. Kann mir vielleicht jemand von Euch sagen, welche Einbaulänge und welchen Hub der ursprünglich verbaute RP23 hat?

Es handelt sich um dieses Modell:









						Dauertest: Radon Skeen Carbon 8.0
					

Raus aus dem Keller und Vollgas. Das Radon Skeen Carbon präsentiert sich speed-geil und abfahrtsdurstig. Wie wild ist es tatsächlich?




					www.bike-magazin.de
				




Danke Euch!


----------



## s37 (10. April 2021)

Canis Lupus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe ein gebrauchtes Skeen 8.0 Carbon aus 2011 gekauft, welches im Originalzustand mit einem Fox RP23 ausgestattet ist. Das Rad wurde im Laufe der Zeit allerdings mit einem anderen Dämpfer ausgestattet, der aufgrund seines Gehäuseumfangs nur "falschrum" angebaut werden kann (also mit der Kolbenstange am Oberrohr und nicht am Hinterbau), da bei richtiger Anbauweise das Gehäuse an das Oberrohr stößt und nicht montiert werden kann.
> Leider kann mir Radon selbst keinerlei Auskünfte erteilen, weil das Rad zu alt sei. Finde ich, ehrlich gesagt, recht schwach, das kenne ich von anderen Herstellern besser. Kann mir vielleicht jemand von Euch sagen, welche Einbaulänge und welchen Hub der ursprünglich verbaute RP23 hat?
> ...


190 x 51 (wars bei der alu-version) wenn ich mich richtig erinnere...den tune weiß ich allerdings nicht mehr, da das bike n icht mehr in meinem besitz ist...antwort kommt spät, grade erst durch zufall gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canis Lupus (12. April 2021)

s37 schrieb:


> 190 x 51 (wars bei der alu-version) wenn ich mich richtig erinnere...den tune weiß ich allerdings nicht mehr, da das bike n icht mehr in meinem besitz ist...antwort kommt spät, grade erst durch zufall gesehen


Danke Dir, ist inzwischen aber nicht mehr relevant.


----------

